# Medication



## Ashley-Kate (Jun 14, 2008)

I recently saw my psyhiatrist for the last time seeings how i am moving away and will no longuer be seein him and he perscribed a medication called seroquel to me i don't really know what it is all i know is that it is supposed to help calm me down and help me sleep..  i am still a bit resistant on the hole medication thing but having not slept more than 12 hours in 6 a week it is sort of getting really temting. cause less i sleep the more i am sad and depressed.. and then the less i sleep .. i want to know more about this medication but all i find on internet is the bad sides of it.. are there any good ones... is it not such agood thing to take a new medication considering that i will not be seeing my psychiatrist again , and that well my familly is not aware of it cause they are completly against any medication .. so well the only person that knows and that i will be seeing from time to time is my social worker .. what if i start feeling worst .. 
ash


----------



## Into The Light (Jun 14, 2008)

i took seroquel for a while when i was depressed. i really needed it because without it i wasn't getting any sleep. i found i was still groggy in the mornings and although that was annoying, being depressed i didn't have much energy anyway. i could live with that. i also had no other side effects from it.

looking at my own experience, i would take it again if i needed to. it got me the crucially needed sleep to help me recover.

i don't think the seroquel will make you feel worse. do expect though that once you take it it will knock you out pretty fast. 20 minutes after i took mine i literally couldn't keep my eyes open. it will help you get that sleep you need.

ps - can you call your psychiatrist in case you need to? if not, can you find a new psychiatrist? can you discuss this with your social worker?


----------



## Ashley-Kate (Jun 14, 2008)

yeah i will see my social worker on tuesday to discuss that but what bother me is that the dr. didn'T tell me it was for my depression he said it would help controle the impulsions i have with my eating disorder and my OCD and well also to help me sleep. I am trying to find information online , and as i look into it i sort of become more resistan, do to my e-d i already have dizzy spells and sometimes lose my balance and fear that with this perticular medication it won't help me.


----------



## Into The Light (Jun 14, 2008)

medications can be prescribed for a variety of conditions. in my case seroquel was prescribed for sleep because my depression stopped me from sleeping. initially it was for that as well as anxiety. i don't know of other uses as i am not a medical expert but if your psychiatrist said it was for the ocd then i don't see any reason why that wouldn't be the case.

maybe you could call him on monday and ask him these questions.


----------



## Retired (Jun 14, 2008)

What did your doctor tell you the Seroquel was being prescribed for?  Were you given any instructions about taking the medication or to call back if you had questions?

Here are two good sources for information on Seroquel, although it must be kept in mind, your doctor may be prescribing this medication for a diagnosis different from those listed.

http://www.medicinenet.com/quetiapine/article.htm

AstraZeneca (manufacturer) Seroquel



> Quetiapine (Seroquel) can cause orthostatic hypotension (a drop in blood pressure upon standing that can lead to dizziness or fainting) *especially during the first 3-5 day period of treatment*, when it is restarted after temporary discontinuation, and after an increase in the dose.


 above quote from medicinenet.com

Pay particular attention to the drug interactions information.  If you already use any of the medications listed, contact your doctor or phamracist.



> my familly is not aware of it cause they are completly against any medication



You need to get past this counter productive concept because mental illness can be treated.  Many mental illnesses are caused by chemical imbalances in brain chemistry which can be corrected with the right medication prescribed by your doctor who has made a diagnosis.

You need to take charge of your own health care, and not be influenced by well meaning family members who may not have a thorough understanding of your medical condition.


----------



## Halo (Jun 14, 2008)

TSOW said:
			
		

> You need to take charge of your own health care, and not be influenced by well meaning family members who may not have a thorough understanding of your medical condition.



I think what Steve said here is really important.  I know when I first started down the road of medications my parents were against it.  Knowing this and not telling them that I was taking them them really played havoc with me.  I went off and on meds for a few years because in my heart I knew that I needed them but yet tried to follow their beliefs.  It was only when I truly realized what was best for me and my wellbeing that I didn't care about their beliefs anymore and started taking my medications regularly.  I am happy to say that they began to see the difference once I stayed on the medications and are now very supportive of me taking them.  

I guess what I am saying AK is that you have to do what is right for you and nobody else.  You know your own body and what is going to be helpful for your ocd, ed and depression.  When the medication begins to work for you they will no doubt see the improvement and become supportive of it. Or really, you will be moving soon so their beliefs or knowledge of whether you are even on medication at all really may not even play a factor in all this.

I do hope that you give the medication a try and as it may help you get the much needed rest that you need. 

Take care
:hug: :hug:


----------



## Ashley-Kate (Jun 15, 2008)

Well i have decided to try it! keeping it a secret from my familly shouldn'T be a problem considering i have kept my e-d and other problemes a secret from them as well. I took them last night and as they are used to help me sleep as well i realised that they are very strong and they cause me to feel dizzy and naussous today .. but i will see my social worker on tuesday so i will talk to her about what s going on


----------



## Retired (Jun 15, 2008)

> they cause me to feel dizzy and naussous today



In case you missed this earlier, the dizziness and feeling faint are temporary side effects of this medication that are expected to subside in less than a week.



> Quetiapine (Seroquel) can cause orthostatic hypotension (a drop in blood pressure upon standing that can lead to dizziness or fainting) especially during the first 3-5 day period of treatment, when it is restarted after temporary discontinuation, and after an increase in the dose



You have made the right decision to continue taking the medication prescribed by your specialist.


----------



## Ashley-Kate (Jun 15, 2008)

thanks! i am just hoping that i start feeling better!  i just want to know what being happy is!


----------



## Halo (Jun 15, 2008)

AK,

I really think that you have made the best decision for you.  I am happy to hear that you took the medication :2thumbs:  If you truly want to know what happy is, you have absolutely nothing to lose by trying the medication and staying on it long enough to give it a chance.  As the saying goes, you never know until you try 

Again AK...you are doing great in taking steps to help yourself and in trying to get better....keep it up 

Let us know how your appt. on Tuesday goes.

Take care
:hug: :hug:


----------



## Ashley-Kate (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah well, i will see what it does for me i am very hesitant still on continuing with this medication cause i have token some before and it made me feel even more tiered and depressed so i am really not sure about taking these. especially that in a month i will be leaving and on my own until the transfers get done.


----------



## Halo (Jun 16, 2008)

I know that some medications can make you feel more tired etc, but all you can do is hope that this one is better than the last one(s) you were on. I know that you are hesitant but if you just give it a chance to really start to work as I said, you have nothing to lose.

Again, I really think you made a great choice :2thumbs:


----------

